# 96 sentra & 96 200sx se-- same exhaust?



## dzld231 (Jun 24, 2011)

Will an aftermarket exhaust that fits a 96 sentra fit a 96 200sx se? My exhaust is falling apart and want to buy a cheap eBay exhaust but they say it won't fit a 200sx but will fit a sentra... I have the 1.6 motor as do all the sentras shown on their list.

Please help!


----------

